# One Jar, At A Time!!!



## Tahiti Allen (Nov 8, 2008)

*Howdy Gang!!  I harvested "Big Mama":hubba:  and got 9 and a half ounces!:holysheep: I hung everything up for 5 days  and then put them in a couple of brown paper bags, for 5 days and now they are curing in 6 quart jars!!:headbang2: The smoke is just right, smooth taste and has a sweet smell and stones the socks off me, he, he, he!! Oh! I've made some killer honey oil, from the trimming!!:yay: I hope you'al like the photo's!!:aok: It's hard to believe that,:giggle:  it's all mine, he, he, he!!!:hubba: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

That looks sooooo beautiful 

Pic of the oil?

How long will it all last?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2008)

*CONGRATS mang on the harvest.  It's all yours and it's FREE! :hubba: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

Well done..Nice Job..yes...How long will it last you?  Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Hippy!!  The first photo is of some I made,  that turned out, some very gumy and dark, dark green and some powder, light brown!!:hubba:  The second photo is my second batch,:hubba:  that is still drying and it looks like it's going to be some good stuff too, he, he, he!!:yay: 





			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> That looks sooooo beautiful
> 
> Pic of the oil?How long will it all last?


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Nov 8, 2008)

*Well, my friends, I think, it will last me until spring, he, he, he!!*


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

damn pretty nice harvest you got there, keep up the good work.

Peace,
Smoke Weed


----------

